# That's All Folks...



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I'm afraid its all over for me. I've unplugged my TiVo, performed the System Reset and already Speedrite has promised me a suitable wedge in exchange.

Can't complain, been in it since the start in 2000 and had great service from the silver box - there aren't many consumer items you can say that about. 

And of course, its been made all that more fun thanks to you chaps here in the forum - a fond farewell to you all. Oh and Pete77, if you'd like to PM me with your private eMail address I'll send you one of my vests as a memento!

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Flag lowered to half mast....


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Indeed, it is a sad day....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Cheer Paul. You can still pop in to wind Pete up for fun though.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

cheerio Paul, it's been great having you on here. I hope in the words of Arnie "you'll be back" (when Series 4 launches here )


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

A minute of silence was observed on Saturday at Speedyrite Towers in your honour...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> And of course, its been made all that more fun thanks to you chaps here in the forum - a fond farewell to you all. Oh and Pete77, if you'd like to PM me with your private eMail address I'll send you one of my vests as a memento!


But will your other half have washed it first.

Sorry to hear that you have now finally migrated fully to the dark side. Speaking of which a very long serving and especially knowledgeable lady at Tivo customer services (one of their only two or three very long term Tivo advisers still there) told me this evening that Sky HD users can expect to see some very exciting and Tivo like improvements in the Sky HD user interface in the course of the next 6 to 12 months and of course in order to ward off the potential likely threat from the Humax Freesat PVR. She said she didn't think there was any chance of ITV HD being available on a Sky HD box any time soon but that Sky were going to be launching a load more HD versions of currently non HD channels in the coming months in order to strike back.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> .....a very long serving and especially knowledgeable lady at Tivo customer services (one of their only two or three very long term Tivo advisers still there) told me this evening that Sky HD users can expect to see some very exciting and Tivo like improvements in the Sky HD user interface in the course of the next 6 to 12 months and of course in order to ward off the potential likely threat from the Humax Freesat PVR. She said she didn't think there was any chance of ITV HD being available on a Sky HD box any time soon but that Sky were going to be launching a load more HD versions of currently non HD channels in the coming months in order to strike back.


So you phoned TiVo customer services and the lady at the other end of the phone spent time telling you all about how great Sky HD is? 

How professional of her!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Benedict said:


> So you phoned TiVo customer services and the lady at the other end of the phone spent time telling you all about how great Sky HD is?
> 
> How professional of her!


No not at all. She had used a Tivo for ages and was a big fan of them. She was just viewing it in the context of there being no new Tivo to buy sadly.

This person was not a company flag waver just because she has a job at Sky(I spot those people a mile off in all call centres and loathe such people) but someone very interested in technology and where the PVR marketplace is going. We also talked Freesat and what it might offer and that Sky was probably only coming out with this new Sky HD interface to respond to the Freesat PVR threat once it is launched.

She was a technical support rep and not a sales rep and we were just chewing the fat over where the PVR marketplace was going and was not trying to sell me Sky HD.

Surely it must have occurred to at least some of you that an obvious graceful exit route for Tivo from the UK marketplace is to do a deal with Sky to let us have a Sky HD box installed for say £99 with no requirement to pay a Sky+ recording fee (if not taking any Sky pay channels) for anyone who has a Tivo Lifetime Sub. If Sky come out with a much more Tivo like Sky HD service it clearly remains an option for Tivo. But what they don't want to be seen to do is to just dump us all in the dirt with no replacement service that is anywhere near as good.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> No not at all. She had used a Tivo for ages and was a big fan of them. She was just viewing it in the context of there being no new Tivo to buy sadly.
> 
> This person was not a company flag waver just because she has a job at Sky(I spot those people a mile off in all call centres and loathe such people) but someone very interested in technology and where the PVR marketplace is going. We also talked Freesat and what it might offer and that Sky was probably only coming out with this new Sky HD interface to respond to the Freesat PVR threat once it is launched.
> 
> ...


It almost brings a tear to my eye...  My final thread (for now) and Pete77 decides to hi-jack it and pop off on a rant. I feel honoured and comforted that somethings don't and probably will never change


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

The day Pete77 keeps a thread on topic , TiVo will relaunch in the UK!


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> The day Pete77 keeps a thread on topic , TiVo will relaunch in the UK!


That's it then - it really is all over for Tivo in the UK.


----------

